# Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?



## psuch (13. Mai 2011)

*Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir nun ein Dell XPS 15 Notebook bestellt und in ein paar Tagen sollte das Gerät bei mir eintreffen. 

Derweil ergibt sich aber eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage:

Wie geht ihr mit dem Datenschutz bei euren Notebooks um? Verschlüsselt ihr die Notebooks, oder lasst ihr sie einfach unverschlüsselt?

Meine Überlegung geht dahin, die komplette Platte mit TrueCrypt zu locken. An sich schon recht einfach und praktikabel, aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich das vllt doch auf die Performance auswirkt. 

Bin mal auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## s|n|s (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Vor was willst du die Daten denn schützen?

Wie wäre es mit einem Bios-Passwort?


----------



## psuch (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Die Daten sollen durch den Zugriff durch unbefugte Dritte verhindert werden. Vor allem bei Diebstahl oder Verlustiggehen des Notebooks. 

Ein Bios-PW hilft da nicht viel, das lässt sich sehr leicht resetten und an die Daten käme man mit jeder Linux-LiveCD. Da müssten schon die Partitionen verschlüsselt sein. 

Win 7 bietet den Bitlocker, die m.M. bessere Lösung wäre dann wohl TrueCrypt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Vor was willst du die Daten denn schützen?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Bios-Passwort?


 
Auch mit Biospasswort ists bei einigen Notebooks sehr leicht das zu "umgehen" leider.


----------



## Jimini (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Ein BIOS-Passwort schützt nicht davor, dass jemand die Festplatte ausbaut und die Daten ausliest. Zudem kann man solche Passwörter oft mit einem CMOS-Reset löschen.

Ich habe mein (Linux-)Notebook vor gut einem Jahr mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt (AES 256, wenn ich mich nicht irre). Wenn mir das Teil mal geklaut werden sollte, will ich wenigstens nicht befürchten müssen, dass persönliche Daten in fremde Hände gelangen. Keyfile und Boot-Partition liegen auf einem USB-Stick, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand das 4096 Byte starke Keyfile entschlüsselt, geht gegen Null. Wenn ich mit dem Notebook unterwegs bin, trage ich den Stick bei mir und das Notebook in einer Tasche - wäre ja auch irgendwie doof, beides zusammen zu transportieren 

Laut c't ist der Performanceeinbruch auf modernen Systemen nicht mehr wirklich spürbar. 
TrueCrypt ist eine tolle Möglichkeit, seine Daten einfach und vergleichsweise unkompliziert zu verschlüsseln, wenn du ganz paranoid bist, kannst du auch mal über die Einrichtung eines Hidden Volumes nachdenken - aber das ist meines Erachtens nur etwas für Leute, deren körperliches Wohlbefinden an die Daten gekoppelt ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## psuch (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, dass die Performance nicht mehr so übel in den Keller geht. 

Ein Hidden-Volume ist nicht interessant; ich reise nicht via Flugzeug und habe deshlab auch keine Bedenken, dass mein Notebook beim Zoll mal kurzzeitig "ausgeborgt" und durchgecheckt wird. Hat es ja leider alles schon gegeben. Und so wichtig sind die Daten auch nicht, es sind eher private Daten, die maximal persönlichen finanziellen Schaden bedeuten würden.

Ich überlege mal meine HDD via TrueCrypt auf Festplattenebene (nicht auf Partitonsebene) zu verschlüsseln. Dann kann ich ja auch weiterhin mein DualBoot System fahren, Windows und Ubuntu.

Besten Dank! Wenn das Gerät da ist, werde ich es mal testen und meine Eindrücke hier beschreiben.


----------



## midnight (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*



psuch schrieb:


> Win 7 bietet den Bitlocker, die m.M. bessere Lösung wäre dann wohl TrueCrypt.


Weil? Wozu ein proprietäres System nutzen, wenns auch ohne geht?
Truecrypt ist super. Das kann auch Dualboot, zumindest konnte es das mal. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Funktion gestrichen wurde


----------



## chickenwingattack (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Natürlich mit TrueCrypt. Ist echt geil. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit und ich setze es seit fast 3 Jahren ein. Geringe Leistungeinbußen. Nur am Anfang das Kennwort eingeben. noch nie Datenverlust egal ob abgestürzt oder Akku leer usw.

Und wenns jemand mal klaut: viel Spass beim knacken der AES 256 Bit  

Selbst FBI kommt da nicht weit

FBI beißt sich an verschlüsselten Festplatten die Zähne aus - Netzpolitik - derStandard.at


----------



## psuch (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*



midnight schrieb:


> Weil? Wozu ein proprietäres System nutzen, wenns auch ohne geht?



AFAIK funktioniert Bitlocker nur mit nem USB-Stick. Das möchte ich erstmal nicht nutzen. Und naja, das größte Argument, (was aber vermutlich nicht ziehen muss): Das gebrannte Kind scheut das Feuer. Ich würde mich niemals beim Thema Datenschutz auf eine Verschlüsselung von MS stützen wollen. Auch wenn das anders sein mag, das widerspricht einfach meiner Vorstellung 

Und außerdem kann Bitlocker kein DualBoot verschlüsseln.


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Gerade bei der Aussage, ein BIOS Passwort wäre leicht zu umgehen wäre ich vorsichtig. Wenn auch vielleicht nicht gerade bei den meisten Consumergeräten. Aber gerade DELL hatte ich schon diverse Latitude Geräte und auch einige XPS Model, wo per BIOS Passwort die Platte verschlüsselt wurde. Es gibt auch Techniken, wo sich die Platte selbst löscht sobald sie woanders angeschlossen wird.

Wenn dann das PW noch in nem geschütztem "TPM" Chip steckt, nützt auch das entfernen der CMOS Batterie nichts. In der Regel gibt es für den Reset dann zwar noch Codes, aber die bekommt man nur gegen Besitznachweis von den Herstellern. Es kursieren zwar immer wieder Listen, jedoch sind diese meist nicht brauchbar. (kenn ich schon^^)

Eine Softwareverschlüsselung zieht immer Leistungsverlust nach sich. Allerdings ist die, gerade bei sensiblen Daten ein akzeptabler Kompromiss. Allerdings sollte hier vielleicht nur ein kleiner Bereich festgelegt werden für Datenbanken bspw. oder EMails. 
Die gesammte HDD zu verschlüsseln ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben.

Ich habe zum Beispiel auf keinem meiner USB Sticks Kundendaten und auf meinem Arbeitsnotebook sind auch keine drauf. Da wir mit einer zentralen WaWi arbeiten, verbinde ich mich per VPN auf unsere Server und das wars Lars. Ansonsten sollte man sich angewöhnen, keine Passwortlisten oder der Gleichen auf dem mobilen Gerät aufzubewahren und möglichst auch keine Auto Logins oder Formularausfüller zu benutzen. Ein automatisches Löschen aller Aktivitäten im IE und FF sind auch angebracht.
Ansonsten kann man ja auch einen externen Datenträger mit Hardwareverschlüsselung benutzen. Gibt ja mittlerweile fähige und bezahlbare USB Sticks, die ne vernünftige Verschlüsselung aufweisen und nicht so einfach zu öffnen und auszulesen sind.


----------



## Jimini (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Ist alles richtig - dennoch ist meiner Meinung nach eine Komplettverschlüsselung aus folgenden Gründen sehr wohl sinnvoll:

1) Einfache Bedienung. Die komplette Platte zu verschlüsseln ist letztendlich unkomplizierter, als hier und da ein paar Datenhäppchen abzusichern. Einmal beim Bootvorgang das Passwort eingeben und das System arbeitet, wie man es gewohnt ist. Je mehr man bei so einem Szenario zu beachten hat, desto eher vergisst man was oder wirft eh gleich wieder alles über den Haufen, weil die Bedienung zu umständlich wird.

2) Nachvollziehbarkeit. Ich persönlich lege Wert darauf, selber aussuchen zu können, wie meine Daten verschlüsselt werden, sowas lege ich nicht gerne in die Hände von undurchsichtigen Produkten. Gerade bei verschlüsselten Sticks kommt es immer wieder vor, dass die Teile vergleichsweise einfach zu knacken sind - und die richtig guten kosten meist richtig viel Geld. Von Festplatten, welche sich selber verschlüsseln, halte ich ebenfalls nicht allzuviel, da ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass aufgrund eines Firmwarefehlers o.ä. Daten verloren gehen. Ebenfalls kritisch sehe ich Features wie das von dir genannt, dass eine Festplatte einfach den Schlüssel löscht, wenn sie woanders angeschlossen wird - was mache ich mit so einem Teil, wenn das Mainboard flöten geht?

Letztendlich zeigt sich, dass es irgendwo auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der eigenen Vorlieben ist. Die möglichen Angriffspunkte sitzen eh dort, wo man sie gerne mal übersieht (Auslagerungsgedöns, mangelnde Softwaresicherheit etc.). Da nutzt dann auch die dickste Verschlüsselung nichts, wenn der Schadcode auf den verschlüsselten Volumes sitzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## riedochs (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Mein Notebook ist teilweise verschlüsselt. Wichtige Dateien liegen in einem TrueCrypt Container. Bei mir geht es weniger um Diebstahl. Mein 6,5 Jahre altes Notebook klaut eh niemand mehr. Eine komplette Verschlüsselung brauch bei meinem alten Gerät zu viel Leistung.


----------



## chickenwingattack (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mein Notebook ist teilweise verschlüsselt. Wichtige Dateien liegen in einem TrueCrypt Container. Bei mir geht es weniger um Diebstahl. Mein 6,5 Jahre altes Notebook klaut eh niemand mehr. Eine komplette Verschlüsselung brauch bei meinem alten Gerät zu viel Leistung.



Hast du es mal ausprobiert. Ich habe einen Kollegen der seit Dell D600 komplett verschlüsselt hat und er merkt es kaum. Und das Notebook ist auch scho alt.


----------



## Shonun (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*

Bei mir sind 2 HD verschlüsselt und ich spüre auch kaum was. Obwohl ich durch die Arbeit Iris/Biometrisch Zugangskontrolle habe, funktioniert es gemeinsam sehr gut.


----------



## Desmodontidae (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verschlüsselt ihr euer Notebook?*



Jimini schrieb:


> 2) Nachvollziehbarkeit. Ich persönlich lege Wert darauf, selber aussuchen zu können, wie meine Daten verschlüsselt werden, sowas lege ich nicht gerne in die Hände von undurchsichtigen Produkten. Gerade bei verschlüsselten Sticks kommt es immer wieder vor, dass die Teile vergleichsweise einfach zu knacken sind - und die richtig guten kosten meist richtig viel Geld. Von Festplatten, welche sich selber verschlüsseln, halte ich ebenfalls nicht allzuviel, da ist mir das Risiko zu groß, dass aufgrund eines Firmwarefehlers o.ä. Daten verloren gehen. Ebenfalls kritisch sehe ich Features wie das von dir genannt, dass eine Festplatte einfach den Schlüssel löscht, wenn sie woanders angeschlossen wird - was mache ich mit so einem Teil, wenn das Mainboard flöten geht?



Was man da macht? Am besten das letzte Backup einspielen. Festplatten sterben in der Regel deutlich schneller als bspw. Mainboards. 
Thema USB und Festplatten: Sitze gerade an sowas dran. Toshiba mit Verschlüßelung. Spass daran, dass die Partition tot ist... Also mühsames Recovery, da nie ein Backup angefertigt wurde.
Aber die Verschlüsselung geht noch.


----------

